# Library Spotlight - Perfect Drums



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 28, 2018)

Get it here: https://theperfectdrums.com/


----------



## axb312 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Cory ,

Nice review of what is a great drum instrument. Regarding the snares however, ghost notes and sidesticks were added in the library expansion. The original perfect drum snares came with center and rim shots only.


----------

